# what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor?



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

i am using the tri tip Bosch plugs that came with my ATP turbo kit. i just don't think these are the best spark plugs to use. what should i use? please post the part numbers for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (anti bling)*

which temp plug are they, i went with one temp drop on mine, im using the stock 1.8T plugs.....ngk bk7 i believe, someone can give you the right part number


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (clarksongli)*

I suggest some BKR7E's. The're cheap, and the're 2 heat ranges colder than stock.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (skillton)*

yeah bkr7e...the iridium plugs are pointles as for as what i've been reading...they last long but not easy to gap and expensive


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (skillton)*

haha yay....someoen remembered the ngk number correctly!.....they are super cheap like these poeples say, like 1.70 a plug, so go and burn plugs up!


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (anti bling)*

can i use stock NGK plugs? or the F6DTC? im running a super charge kit


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (skillton)*

I looked on Sparkplugs.com and it list the NGK BKR6e as a stock, is that right? every one keeps saying BK7RE


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Because FI cars doesn't use stock...we use a heat range or two lower. That's the diff between the 6 and 7...I think higher is colder if 6 is stock. Btw I get my ngk's from NAPA.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (GoKart_16v)*

Car ran like ass with the atp plugs. 
I took out the ****ty plugs that came with the atp turbo kit and put in OE bosch plugs that the 2.0 is SUPPOSED to run on and the car runs like new. Havent had one problem yet running stock inj with 9psi


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_Because FI cars doesn't use stock...we use a heat range or two lower. That's the diff between the 6 and 7...I think higher is colder if 6 is stock. Btw I get my ngk's from NAPA.

Whoops...I meant stock fitment for a 1.8 t..Not a 2.0...so this heat range is one step cooler than a 1.8t plug or is that site wrong??


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_
Whoops...I meant stock fitment for a 1.8 t..Not a 2.0...so this heat range is one step cooler than a 1.8t plug or is that site wrong??

u know...for 1.8T, I think stock heat range is ok...one to two step colder is usually for n/a engine converting to FI...there's no rule of thumb...if stock heat range is too hot, u do that range lower than stock...as an engine by engine basis...


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_Car ran like ass with the atp plugs. 
I took out the ****ty plugs that came with the atp turbo kit and put in OE bosch plugs that the 2.0 is SUPPOSED to run on and the car runs like new. Havent had one problem yet running stock inj with 9psi

watch out for the ping


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (highoutput)*

Bkr73 for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Its a jetta17 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (clarksongli)*

ngk's are really good


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (Its a jetta17)*

BKR5E's are stock heat range, 6E's are one step colder, 7E's are two steps colder.
If your runnin over ~10 psi, run the 7's.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (PBWB)*

what are you gapping them at. i am running into a missfire under boost. i dropped the gap down to .020 and still im getting a missfire.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

PBWB ran his at .026 and he was havin misfires so we gapped em down to .023 still missed...found arcing from the plug wires dunno if he replaced em yet (did you apple?) could possibly be ignition module....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: what spark plugs should i use in my aba turbo motor? (anti bling)*

With forced inductions applications, you really don't want to use multi tipped electrodes...... Jeff has gone over this I believe, it can result in uneven burn characteristics.....
I have been using bosch f5dc for the entire life of my ABA seeing FI (4 years) and never had a problem with them, only my stupid distributor. This is even at their stock gap and 20 psi.


----------

